# 7-DAY PRAISE & PRAISE ALOUD CHALLENGE



## Laela (Jan 5, 2010)

*Get armed and into position to activate Faith.*

PRAISE ushers in the presence of God, confuses the enemy and pleases our Father, because He *is* our Praise:

_Heal me, O Lord, and I shall be healed;
save me, and I shall be saved,
for you are my praise._  —Jeremiah 17:14 

This 7-day challenge is for anyone who desires breakthrough in any area of their life or the life of their loved ones.  I dare not speak for everyone, but I receive today the blessings, miracles and breakthroughs that God has in store for me in 2010. Whatever your Goliath is, I believe Praise will help defeat it!

*This Challenge starts on Thursday JAN 7, 2010. We'll practice throughout the day according to the respective type of Praise but*, of course, let the Holy Spirit guide you on your praises each day. I've posted information on each type of praise for your reference.  
_Blessings to everyone who is up for this Challenge! _ *

Jan 7
Towdah*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]* comes from the same principle root word as Yadah meaning to throw out your hands to God. It literally means, "an extension of the hand in adoration , or acceptance". It carries an attitude of gratitude for the Lord.  It is apparent in the Psalms and elsewhere that it is used for thanking God for 'things not yet received' as well as things already at hand.
*[/FONT]*The ATTITUDE for Towdah is: "I'm thanking God. I'm agreeing with God that it is as He says. I DON'T CARE what it looks like.  I'm agreeing with what His Word says."     Example: Father, I thank You that I am healed.*
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*2 Chronicles 29:31
Bring sacrifices as offerings of thanksgiving to the Lord.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Other verses with this praise include Jer 30:19; Psalms 26:7; Psalms 50:14*[/FONT]​ 
*Jan 8*
*Ya**dah**  The root meaning is "the extended hand, to throw out the hand, therefore to worship with extended hand."  * *This word is found in 2 Chronicles 20:19-21
The members of the Levite clans of Kohath and Korah stood up and with a loud shout praised the Lord, the God ofIsrael.  Early the next morning the people went out to the wild country near Tekoa.  As they were starting out, Jehoshaphat addressed them with these words: "Men of Judah and Jerusalem!  Put your trust in the Lord your God, and you will stand your ground.  believe what his prophets tell you and you will succeed.  After consulting with the people, the king ordered some musicians to put on the robes they wore on sacred occasions and to march ahead of the army, singing: "Praise the Lord!  His love is eternal!"*​ 
*Jan 9*
*B**arouch**  (Barak)*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]* means "to kneel down, to bless God as an act of adoration."  This word is used in Psalm 72:12-15 and implies "expecting to receive something from the Lord."  *[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Barak is also found in Psalm 95:6; 1 Chronicles 29:20 and Nehemiah 9:5.*[/FONT]​ *
**Jan 10*
*Shabach *[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]* means "to address in a loud tone, to command, triumph, glory, shout."  Shabach is found in Psalm 47:1; Psalm 63 1:3,4; Psalm 117:1, Psalm 106:47; and Isaiah 12:6.
*[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*"Shout to God with a voice of triumph" (Psalm 47:1)*[/FONT]​ *
Jan 11
Zamar  *[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*means "to touch the strings" referring to worshiping with musical instruments.  In Psalm 150, David said, "Awake my glory; awake harp and lyre, I will awaken the dawn!  I will give thanks to Thee, O Lord, among the peoples; I will sing praises (zamar) to Thee among the nations."  *[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Zamar is translated to the Greek word, psallo, which is closely related to our word psalm.  *[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*The word Zamar is found in Psalm 21:3; Psalm 66:2,4; and Isaiah 12:5.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Psalm 98:4  Make a joyful noise unto the Lord, all the earth; make a loud noise, and rejoice, and sing praise.  Sing unto the Lord with the harp; with the harp, and the voice of a psalm.  With trumpets and sound of cornet make a joyful noise before the Lord, the King.*[/FONT]​ * 
Jan 12
Halell **(Halal) means "to boast, to brag about, to magnify, to be clamorously foolish".   Halal is a primary Hebrew root word for praise. Our word "hallelujah" comes from this base word. It means "to be clear, to shine, to boast, show, to rave, celebrate, to rave; to celebrate.* *This is a good witness.  Others want to know why we're so excited.  God gave us emotions, we should use the for Him.  SHOUT hallelujah!  *​ *Other chapters with halal praises include Psalms 104, 105, and 106.*​  *
Jan 13
Tehillah  means **[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]to sing, to laud."  It is singing our halal.  Psalm 22:3 says that "God is enthroned or inhabits the praises (tehilla) of His people."  This is the kind of praise where God dwells.  We find this praise in 1 Chronicles 16:35; Isaiah 42:10,12 and 2 Chronicles 20:22.[/FONT]*
*Singing from a melody in your heart by adding words to it. This refers to a special kind of singing-it is singing unprepared, unrehearsed songs. Brings tremendous unity to the body of Christ. Singing straight to God. Can move into tehilah anytime. Singing it the second time would be ZAMAR. It is the praise that God inhabits (sits enthroned on)(Psalm 22:3) God manifests Himself in the mids of exuberant singing. It also incorporates Kerar*
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Karar (dance)
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*One way people express emotions is through dancing.  As children of God, we should respond as children would when they are happy -- dance.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Karar means to dance or whirl.  2 Samuel 6:5: David and all the Israelites were dancing and singing with all their might to honor the Lord.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Requd means to stamp, to spring about wildly or for joy, to dance, jump, or skip.  1 Chronicles 15:29 is the story of the return of the ark.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Machowl and Mechowlah refer to the same kind of dancing, a company or round dance.  Exodus 15:20-21 refer to the time Miriam got her tambourine and all the women followed her, playing tambourines and dancing.  Miriam sang "Sing to the Lord, because He ha won a glorious victory; He has thrown the horses and their riders into the sea."*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*We can express our joy to the Lord with dancing.  It is acceptable and pleasing to the Lord.*[/FONT]​


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 5, 2010)

Laela - Great Thread!

I'd definitely like to be a part of the challenge. Right on time.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 5, 2010)

*Me too*  I so need this right now.


----------



## Renovating (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to join you all in this challenge.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am def. in this Challenge!


----------



## Laela (Jan 6, 2010)

Morning, Ladies...

 welcome to the Challenge. I look forward to it.. God is good. *All the Time.*






PinkPebbles said:


> Laela - Great Thread!
> 
> I'd definitely like to be a part of the challenge. Right on time.





Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Me too*  I so need this right now.





authenticitymanifesting said:


> I would like to join you all in this challenge.





Highly Favored8 said:


> I am def. in this Challenge!


----------



## madebygod (Jan 6, 2010)

I am up for this wonderful challenge.


----------



## Nazarite27 (Jan 6, 2010)

Count me ALL the way in!!! I *love* to praise the Lord!!!


----------



## Laela (Jan 6, 2010)

Ladies, Welcome to the Challenge.... Praise never disappoints.
_*
*_






madebygod said:


> I am up for this wonderful challenge.





Nazarite27 said:


> Count me ALL the way in!!! I *love* to praise the Lord!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Laela (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to the challenge Butterfly! 

7


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in, I am ready for a change.


----------



## Laela (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to the Challenge LIKI51.... I hope it's very rewarding for you.


----------



## Laela (Jan 7, 2010)

*DAY 1 - TOWDAH
Take away the Cause and the Effect will cease*

I ask God for guidance for Scriptures each morning of this Challenge. Today I was led to open my Bible to:

*1 Samuel 6*
The ark of the Lord was in the country of the Philistines for seven months  - bringing on them plague and hardship - and out of the presence of God's people, also bringing punishment to them. It's a chapter on atonement and trespass-offering to relieve us of hardened hearts as we restore our Covenant with God. 

*Lesson: *It's futile to resist God, offend him and remain in a rebellious state. It only brings hardship (which he allows in Love to brings his people to their senses) and wasted time. 

So today, I thank God for restoration through submission to Him. I acknowledge my Covenant with Him. Because I refuse to harden my heart in any way as the Pharaoh and Egyptians did, I will Praise Him for the return of my "Ark" through atonement.

I woke up with the onset of a cold and was sluggish. But, I don't care what it looks like, or how I feel, *I will PRAISE HIM today*.  God is my Healer and I thank him today for healing my body, spirit, mind and soul. 

Song on my Heart Today:
_*Hallelujah*_ (Woke up singing this)


To the Ladies in this Challenge, I hope you have a great day in the Lord as you PRAISE HIM! Victory comes _only _through covenant with Him.

:Rose:


----------



## RockCreak (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting.  I really need this right now.

I'm sitting here.. singing and rocking.. praising Him now.... at work! 

Amen!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in a season where I have to trust the Lord with all of my heart and soul. I cannot look at the natural state. And even with teary, red puffy eyes I will bless the Lord with Praise.

I thank the Lord that He holds the victory. He is a shield to those who trust in Him. He will guard my course, protect and establish my ways. Therefore, I will not lean unto my own understanding nor be wise in my own eyes.

Indeed, He is worthy to be Praise!

_Proverbs 2:6-8_
_*6* For the LORD gives wisdom, 
       and from his mouth come knowledge and understanding. _

_*7* He holds victory in store for the upright, 
       he is a shield to those whose walk is blameless, _

_*8* for he guards the course of the just 
       and protects the way of his faithful ones. _


----------



## Laela (Jan 7, 2010)

_This is Towdah praise indeed.... _

My physical state is much better now and I've also drunk some green tea. Very soothing... I pray you're uplifted today.

Enjoy your day of Towdah~! And Praise be to God!!!



(OK I need to head back to work)  




God bless! 


PinkPebbles said:


> I'm in a season where I have to trust the Lord with all of my heart and soul. I cannot look at the natural state.* And even with teary, red puffy eyes I will bless the Lord with Praise.*
> 
> I thank the Lord that He holds the victory. He is a shield to those who trust in Him. He will guard my course, protect and establish my ways. Therefore, I will not lean unto my own understanding nor be wise in my own eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 7, 2010)

Laela said:


> _*This is Towdah praise indeed.... *_
> 
> My physical state is much better now and I've also drunk some green tea. Very soothing... I pray you're uplifted today.
> 
> ...


 
Wow...I didn't know that Laela. I went back and read the definition of Towdah praise. 

Thank you.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 7, 2010)

Phillipians 4:19 And my God shall supply all your need according to His riches in glory by Christ Jesus. 20 Now to our God and Father be glory forever and ever. Amen

I praise, bless, and thank the Lord for supplying my needs by his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.

Song-Trust Him And Never Doubt -By Shirley Ceasar


----------



## Laela (Jan 7, 2010)

YW... I'm learning as well.  Experiential living... God is good!



PinkPebbles said:


> Wow...I didn't know that Laela. I went back and read the definition of Towdah praise.
> 
> Thank you.




Ultrasuede  Welcome to the Challenge! Wonderful song!!!



ultrasuede said:


> Phillipians 4:19 And my God shall supply all your need according to His riches in glory by Christ Jesus. 20 Now to our God and Father be glory forever and ever. Amen
> 
> I praise, bless, and thank the Lord for supplying my needs by his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.
> 
> Song-Trust Him And Never Doubt -By Shirley Ceasar


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 8, 2010)

I am literally going to have to praise my way through the next several months - working full time; being a single mommy for the first time after my divorce was finalized end of last year; and taking 3 graduate courses in quantitative areas that I don't feel prepared for (and haven't taken the required prereqs because the curriculum did not require me to - and the professors now say I will be at a disadvantage). I can't see my way through, but I have no choice but to trust God, regardless of how difficult things seem. I already have 2 cases to work out, a scholarly article critique, and 3 chapters to read by beginning of next week. But I raise my hands and say - "I trust You, Lord."

This song ministers to me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRwQy2eQbJM - "I Trust You - James Fortune

Even though I can't see and I can't feel your touch
I will trust you Lord, how I love you so much
Though my nights my seem long and I feel so alone
Lord my trust is in you, I surrender to you

So many painful thoughts travel through my mind
And i wonder how, I will make it through this time

But I trust you, Lord it's not easy
Sometimes the pain in my life makes you seem far away
But I'll trust you, I need to know you're here
Through the tears and the pain, through the heartache and rain

I'll trust you

*Everything that I see tells me not to believe
But I'll trust you lord, You have never failed me
*My past still controls me, will this hurt ever leave?
I can only trust you no one loves like you do

*I can, I will, I must trust you*
I will trust you
*God will make a way!!!!*


----------



## Laela (Jan 8, 2010)

Scripture today *Psalms 38 *-  In this day of YADAH, I lift my hands to the Most High in Remembrance.

(This is) a psalm of David. 
(He wrote it so that you, LORD) will remember him.

v1 LORD, do not tell me about my mistakes
     when you are not pleased (with me).
     Do not punish me because you are so angry (with me).

v2For your arrows have gone deep into me
     and your hand has come down on me.

v3My body is very ill because you are so angry
     and there is no health in my bones because of my sin.

v4      Also, my sin has gone over my head!
     Like a heavy weight, it is too heavy for me (to carry).

v5      My wounds are going bad, they are making a bad smell.
     (This is) because I was so stupid.

v6      My sins have bent me down, I am very near to the ground.
     Every day I walk about in black (clothes).

v7      Also, there is a terrible pain in my stomach.
     There is nothing good in my body.

v8      I am very weak. Everything is pushing down on me.
     I am making a noise (like a wild animal) because my heart is so sad.

v9      Lord, you know everything that I want.
     Nothing can hide me from you when I cry.

v10    My heart is beating fast and my strength is failing me.
     There is no light in my eyes.

v11    My family and my friends stay away from my wounds.
     The people that live near me stay far from me.

v12    Also, the people that are trying to kill me set traps for me.
     Those people that want bad things (to happen to me)
     are planning to destroy me.
     They only think about (their) lies all day long.

v13    But I am like a deaf man. I hear nothing.
     Also, I am like a dumb man. I do not open my mouth.

v14    So, I have become like someone that hears but does not answer.

v15    O LORD, I have waited for you!
     (I believe) that you will answer (me), O Lord my God.

v16    I say this so that my enemies will not laugh at me.
     When my foot slips they stand up against me.

v17    For I am ready to fall and my pain is always with me.

v18    But I will say that I have done bad things.
     My sin is always a trouble to me.

v19    Many people hate me for no reason.
     A lot of people are saying lies about me.

v20    Some people repay evil for good.
     They fight me when I try to do what is good.

v21    Do not leave me, O LORD.
     O God, do not go far away from me.

v22    Hurry to give me help, O Lord my Salvation

God will not forsake nor forget those who remember him.
Song: Remember Me, by Mark Schultze


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 8, 2010)

Today I thank the Lord for Strength and Joy. 

As my Pastor often quotes _'This joy that I have the Lord has given to me. And because the world did not give it, the world cannot take it away.'_

God has taught me praise and worship is not based on how I'm feeling at the moment. It's just knowing that He is God, the Almighty, Lord of lords, and King of kings. And for that He is worthy to be praised. Therefore, I will lift up my hands towards Heaven and bless the Lord with all of my heart, soul, and all that is within me.   

Indeed He is worthy.... 

Through worship I'm thankful that the spirit of the Lord has come upon me and clothed me with the garment of praise and the oil of joy.  

_Jeremiah 17:5-7_
_*5* This is what the LORD says: 
  "Cursed is the one who trusts in man, 
   who depends on flesh for his strength 
   and whose heart turns away from the LORD._

_*6* He will be like a bush in the wastelands; 
   he will not see prosperity when it comes. 
   He will dwell in the parched places of the desert, 
   in a salt land where no one lives. _

_ *7* "But blessed is the man who trusts in the LORD, 
    whose confidence is in him. _


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 9, 2010)

Psalm 37: 3 Trust in the LORD and do good;
       dwell in the land and enjoy safe pasture.

 4 Delight yourself in the LORD
       and he will give you the desires of your heart.

 5 Commit your way to the LORD;
       trust in him and he will do this:

 6 He will make your righteousness shine like the dawn,
       the justice of your cause like the noonday sun.

 7 Be still before the LORD and wait patiently for him;
       do not fret when men succeed in their ways,
       when they carry out their wicked schemes.

 8 Refrain from anger and turn from wrath;
       do not fret—it leads only to evil.

I praise the Lord for the confidence his word inspires and the reassurance that the Lord will bring us through any situation with victory when we trust him.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 9, 2010)

My favorite Praise and worship song.
Praise Him all Ye People!


Praise God, from whom all blessings flow;
Praise Him, all creatures here below;
Praise Him above, ye heav'nly host;
Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost! 

Praise God the Father who's the source;
Praise God the Son who is the course;
Praise God the Spirit who's the flow;
Praise God, our portion here below

Pslams 117:1

O praise the LORD, all ye nations: praise him, all ye people.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 9, 2010)

Praise Him in Advance by Marvin Saap

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvganA6nrf0


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hymns

Glory To God In The Highest lyrics

Glory to God in the highest!
Glory to God! Glory to God!
Glory to God in the highest!
Shall be our song today


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 9, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Praise Him in Advance by Marvin Saap
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvganA6nrf0


 
Amen, Amen, & Amen...I love this song .


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 9, 2010)

This challenge and thread is truly blessing me.

The day Laela posted this challenge is when I heard unexpected news. My heart became heavy and with tears asked the Lord why....

So this challenge came right on time because through confusion, pain, and unanswered questions I made myself bless and magnify the Lord.

After my praise and worship this morning the Lord revealed something to me. I created a guard around me towards an individual. And the Lord ministered to my spirit, _'Don't allow that guard to turn into steel. Unknowingly it could become a place to harbor unforgiveness. Relax; I the Lord will protect you.'_

So today I thank the Lord for Safety and Protection .

_Psalm 121_
_ *1* I lift up my eyes to the hills—
       where does my help come from? _

_*2* My help comes from the LORD, 
       the Maker of heaven and earth. _

_*3* He will not let your foot slip— 
       he who watches over you will not slumber; _


_ *4* indeed, he who watches over Israel 
       will neither slumber nor sleep. _

_ *5* The LORD watches over you— 
       the LORD is your shade at your right hand; _
_ *6* the sun will not harm you by day, 
       nor the moon by night. _


_ *7* The LORD will keep you from all harm— 
       he will watch over your life; _
_*8* the LORD will watch over your coming and going 
       both now and forevermore._


----------



## Laela (Jan 9, 2010)

In this Purposeful day of Barouch, let us bow down to worship Our Redeemer

Scripture read today; *Isaiah 52*
A call for to free ourselves from bondage and the good news that the church will be redeemed and Christ's kingdom shall be exalted. The Lord's servant will suffer but succeed.

Song:
Bow Down & Worship Him

Verse 11 sticks with me: _"Depart ye, depart ye, go ye out from thence, touch no unclean thing; go ye out of the midst of her; be ye clean, that bear the vessels of the Lord"_

Those who have seen his Salvation work in their lives are commanded to turn aside from the filth (world pollution) that is surrounding them. Rather than even touching it or dwelling in it, they are to go out and be purified by God using thier gifts to serve Him as they live in the Center of His Presence.
_(gracepointfellowship.org)_


----------



## Laela (Jan 9, 2010)

I can never tire of this song! 



Highly Favored8 said:


> Praise Him in Advance by Marvin Saap
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvganA6nrf0





I just wanted to focus on this part of your post because I believe there's no coincidences with God. I had those same thoughts on my mind to post in this thread this morning. Over the holidays during my fast God dealt with me with a heavy hand concerning a family member on my DH's side. I got along well with everyone on both sides of my family. The Bible says be ye doers and not only hearers of his Word. So concerning this person, I was only a hearer.  I was invited to their place for Christmas. The devil told me to turn up my nose and not go.  God said you need to go, show your family that My Love lives in You. Being on the fast allowed me to hear God more clearly. I had no distractions, no TV, no Internet, ..._no excuse_. So I prayed about that situation and trusted God. When I got there, I treated like a queen at a home where I never felt welcomed before. Even my DH was surprised at the outcome. That was my breakthrough testimony because I know God went there before me.

Satan uses relationship to try keep us in bondage, but I know he's a big-fat LIAR.   I'm glad you see this also.

I hope you have a blessed-day of Barouch!! 
The attacks will come as we strive to stay near to Him. If the devil's not attacking, I'm not where I need to be. 



PinkPebbles said:


> After my praise and worship this morning the Lord revealed something to me. I created a guard around me towards an individual. And the Lord ministered to my spirit, _'Don't allow that guard to turn into steel. Unknowingly it could become a place to harbor unforgiveness. Relax; I the Lord will protect you.'_
> 
> So today I thank the Lord for Safety and Protection .


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 9, 2010)

Laela said:


> I can never tire of this song!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Laela - Thank you for sharing your testimony with me. 

@ the bolded is such a profound statement. I'm too learning where ever God tells me to go, He has already prepared the way .

And you are exactly right how the enemy uses relationships to try to keep us in bondage . I have to constantly remind myself that our struggles are not against flesh and blood but against principalities, and the rulers of darkness.

God has created us as relational beings and the enemy cannot stand it. He does everything in his power to destroy and defile what God deemed holy and purposeful for His kingdom in the earth. 

May you also have a wonderful day of Barouch!

~God Bless


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 9, 2010)

Daniel 2:20-21 (New King James Version)

20 Daniel answered and said:


      “ Blessed be the name of God forever and ever,
      For wisdom and might are His.
       21 And He changes the times and the seasons;
      He removes kings and raises up kings;
      He gives wisdom to the wise
      And knowledge to those who have understanding.

I am praising the Lord for his peace that passes all understanding. And to God be the glory for my past blessings and my future blessings to come


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 10, 2010)

I Praise God today beacuse He is

Almighty, Amazing, He is a way maker out of no way. He is 

And those who know thy name will put their trust in Thee; For Thou, O Lord, hast not forsaken those who seek thee. Psalm 9:10

Jehovah Jireh-The Lord will Provide

Jehovah-Rapha- The Lord that Healeth

Jehovah- Nissi - God my Victory

Jehovah Shalom- The Lord is Peace

Glory to God in the Highest.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 10, 2010)

Alpha And Omega Lyrics
Artist(Band):Israel and the New Breed

You are Alpha and Omega
We worship you our Lord
you are worthy to be praised

We give you all the glory
we worship you our Lord
you are worthy to be praised

When this song gets into your spirit nothing to do but to Praise the Lord for this and this alone.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfPJ4j5P5X8


----------



## Laela (Jan 10, 2010)

There is No Other God

*Scripture: Isaiah 44*
Verse 6 is timely  Thus saith the Lord the King of Israel, and his redeemer the Lord of hosts: I am the first, and I am the last and beside me there is no God.

I'm in agreement w/ HighlyFavored's posted song for today. 

We give him ALL the Glory!


----------



## Laela (Jan 10, 2010)

My apologies..I've not been listing the Praise Days.

Today is>>>  Day 4 - _Shabach_!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 10, 2010)

Daniel 6: 16 So the king gave the order, and they brought Daniel and threw him into the lions' den. The king said to Daniel, "May your God, whom you serve continually, rescue you!"

 17 A stone was brought and placed over the mouth of the den, and the king sealed it with his own signet ring and with the rings of his nobles, so that Daniel's situation might not be changed. 18 Then the king returned to his palace and spent the night without eating and without any entertainment being brought to him. And he could not sleep.

 19 At the first light of dawn, the king got up and hurried to the lions' den. 20 When he came near the den, he called to Daniel in an anguished voice, "Daniel, servant of the living God, has your God, whom you serve continually, been able to rescue you from the lions?"

 21 Daniel answered, "O king, live forever! 22 My God sent his angel, and he shut the mouths of the lions. They have not hurt me, because I was found innocent in his sight. Nor have I ever done any wrong before you, O king."

 23 The king was overjoyed and gave orders to lift Daniel out of the den. And when Daniel was lifted from the den, no wound was found on him, because he had trusted in his God.

 24 At the king's command, the men who had falsely accused Daniel were brought in and thrown into the lions' den, along with their wives and children. And before they reached the floor of the den, the lions overpowered them and crushed all their bones.

 25 Then King Darius wrote to all the peoples, nations and men of every language throughout the land:
       "May you prosper greatly!

 26 "I issue a decree that in every part of my kingdom people must fear and reverence the God of Daniel.
       "For he is the living God
       and he endures forever;
       his kingdom will not be destroyed,
       his dominion will never end.

 27 He rescues and he saves;
       he performs signs and wonders
       in the heavens and on the earth.
       He has rescued Daniel
       from the power of the lions." 

Praise the Lord because he is faithful to honor our faith.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 10, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I Praise God today beacuse He is
> 
> Almighty, Amazing, He is a way maker out of no way. He is
> 
> ...


 
HighlyFavored, forgive me, this is so off topic, but those have to be the world's tiniest snowmen in your siggy!  Thanks for the laugh today, Lord knows I needed it!


----------



## Laela (Jan 11, 2010)

Now.._that _made my morning.. .I didn't even notice how small those snowmen are... HA!




Butterfly08 said:


> HighlyFavored, forgive me, this is so off topic, but those have to be the world's tiniest snowmen in your siggy!  Thanks for the laugh today, Lord knows I needed it!


----------



## Laela (Jan 11, 2010)

*Day 5
Zamar - Praise him with the instruments*
Later today I'll ask my nephew to help me praise by way of instrument with his guitar.. until then, it's the radio.

But today I praise God with singing as well, because my mouth is also an instrument of praise.

Scripture read: *Prov 23*
Sayings of the wise that always hit home for me. 
Verse 17 sticks today" "_Let not thine heart envy sinners: but be thou in the fear of the Lord all the day long._


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 11, 2010)

Laela said:


> My apologies..I've not been listing the Praise Days.
> 
> Today is>>> Day 4 - _Shabach_!!


 


Butterfly08 said:


> HighlyFavored, forgive me, this is so off topic, but those have to be the world's tiniest snowmen in your siggy!  Thanks for the laugh today, Lord knows I needed it!


 


Laela said:


> Now.._that _made my morning.. .I didn't even notice how small those snowmen are... HA!


 
 Your Welcomed Butterfly08!
On Saturday in my area of FL we have received a little snow, sleet, rain, & flurries. I give God Praise for those little snowmen. I prayed for many times for snow here in FL. Very Nice.


----------



## Laela (Jan 11, 2010)

Ahhh... well excuse my laughter.. I just thought they're cute  , without knowing the meaning behind it.

Your message is one of great FAITH and has ministered to me today. Thanks for sharing!




Highly Favored8 said:


> On Saturday in my area of FL we have received a little snow, sleet, rain, & flurries. I give God Praise for those little snowmen. *I prayed for many times for snow here in F*L. Very Nice.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 11, 2010)

I will continue to rejoice in the Lord with Praise!

I'm thankful for the Body of Christ; the Church, God's Spiritual Family. 

Yesterday was our consecration service for the leaders in my church. It's amazing to see how God blesses His children with spiritual gifts in order to become a blessing to others.

So I thank the Lord for giving mankind the gift of intercessory prayer; the gift of encouragement; help; discernment; mercy; prophecy; teaching; giving; hospitality; administration; and countless others.

All these spiritual gifts represent the Father's loving embrace towards mankind. And I have indeed benefited from most of them whether in church, at my job, or on this forum, etc.

God is Faithful and He is indeed worthy to be praised, honored, and adored with our mouths and instruments .

_1 Peter 4:10 _
_10Each one should use whatever gift he has received to serve others, faithfully administering God's grace in its various forms._


----------



## Laela (Jan 11, 2010)

Wonderful words of encouragement!  

Your post reminds me of this song -*Until The Whole World Hears*                     by Casting Crowns
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















                                      Lord I want to feel your heart
and see the world through your eyes
I want to be your hands and feet
I want to live a life that leads

_chorus_
ready yourselves
ready yourselves
Let us shine the light of Jesus in the darkest night
ready yourselves
ready yourselves
May the powers of darkness tremble as our praises rise
Until the whole world hears Lord we are calling out
Lifting up Your name for all to hear the sound
Like voices in the wilderness we're crying out
as the day draws near
we'll sing until the whole world hears

Lord let your sleeping giant arise
Catch the demons by surprise
Holy nation sanctified
Let this be our battle cry

_chorus_
we'll sing until the whole world hears
we'll sing until the whole world hears

Want to be your hands and feet
Want to be a life that leads
To see you set the captive free
Until the whole world hears
and I pray that they will see more of you and less of me
Lord I want my life to be the song You sing
Until the whole world hears Lord we are calling out
Lifting your name up for all to hear the sound
Like voices in the wilderness we're crying out
as the day draws near
we'll sing until the whole world hears
we'll sing until the whole world hears
we'll sing until the whole world hears
we'll sing until the whole world hears
we'll sing until the whole world hears
we'll sing until the whole world hears                 




PinkPebbles said:


> I will continue to rejoice in the Lord with Praise!
> 
> I'm thankful for the Body of Christ; the Church, God's Spiritual Family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Jan 12, 2010)

*DAY 6 - HALLEL*

Amos 2 - An interesting chapter on the ingratitude and ruin of Israel

*I'll post commentary instead:*
The evil passions of the heart break out in various forms; but the Lord looks to our motives, as well as our conduct. Those that deal cruelly, shall be cruelly dealt with. Other nations were reckoned with for injuries done to men; Judah is reckoned with for dishonour done to God. Judah despised the law of the Lord; and he justly gave them up to strong delusion; nor was it any excuse for their sin, that they were the lies, the idols, after which their fathers walked. The worst abominations and most grievous oppressions have been committed by some of the professed worshippers of the Lord. Such conduct leads many to unbelief and vile idolatry.
*Commentary on Amos 2:9-16*

 (Read Amos 2:9-16)
 We need often to be reminded of the mercies we have received; which add much to the evil of the sins we have committed. They had helps for their souls, which taught them how to make good use of their earthly enjoyments, and were therefore more valuable. Faithful ministers are great blessings to any people; but it is God that raises them up to be so. Sinners' own consciences will witness that he has not been wanting to them in the means of grace. They did what they could to lead believers aside. Satan and his agents are busy to corrupt the minds of young people who look heavenward; they overcome many by drawing them to the love of mirth and pleasure, and into drinking company. Multitudes of young men who bade fair as professors of religion, have erred through strong drink, and have been undone for ever. The Lord complains of sin, especially the sins of his professing people, as a burden to him. And though his long-suffering be tired, his power is not, and so the sinner will find to his cost. When men reject God's word, adding obstinacy to sin, and this becomes the general character of a people, they will be given up to misery, notwithstanding all their boasted power and resources. *May we then humble ourselves before the Lord, for all our ingratitude and unfaithfulness.*

Source of Commentary: http://www.christnotes.org/commentary.php?com=mhc&b=30&c=2


*Prayer: *_Lord, let me not be ungrateful in my heart for all that you've done, are doing and will do as you mold and shape me into the Woman of God you want me to be. I pray for passion but not arrogance. I pray for a spirit of humility and not haughtiness. I thank you for a Forgiving spirit and for opening my eyes to what you want me to see, as I learn Your Ways and adopt them as mine._

Amen


Let's not forget to Praise him today.... even if it's Five Minutes. Praise him for He is worthy to be praised.  My spirit is lifted today because I started my day with PRAISE!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 12, 2010)

Last night I pulled out my oldie but goodie CD Byron Cage. 

On track 7 his lyrics were Towdah, Yadah, Barouch, Shabach, Tehillah, and Karar ! I went into a crazy praise and for a minute I wanted to call my granny and ask for her tambourine.

My spirit is indeed lifted! Last week I did not understand why some things happened. However, I decided to worship and praise the Lord anyhow. Well, the Lord recently gave me spiritual insight on the whole situation . 

This experience along with others has taught me never to wait until I see the victory or have complete understanding; but to praise the Lord anyhow. In the middle of the night our praise can turn things around, the Lord can dispatch angels, and when the clock strikes midnight it's a new day. And the Lord has already worked it out for our good!

Hezekiah knew the importance of sincere praise and worship unto the Lord. He knew that praise would get God's attention. When Isaiah told Hezekiah to get his house in order because he would die; Hezekiah turned and prayed unto the Lord. One of the things that Hezekiah said, Lord if I die the grave cannot worship you. And the Lord added 15 years to his life.

Our God is faithful and He is indeed worthy to be praised!

_Isaiah 38:18-20_
_*18* For the grave [c] cannot praise you, 
       death cannot sing your praise; 
       those who go down to the pit 
       cannot hope for your faithfulness. _

_*19* The living, the living—they praise you, 
       as I am doing today; 
       fathers tell their children 
       about your faithfulness. _

_*20* The LORD will save me, 
       and we will sing with stringed instruments 
       all the days of our lives 
       in the temple of the LORD. _


----------



## Laela (Jan 13, 2010)

*Day 7 - TEHILLAH*
_This one is the best.  It is the combination of singing, shouting, 
dancing, clapping and rejoicing before the Lord._

My prayers are with Haiti today, but I am also thankful and will praise God in song today as He delivers people from the devastation and protects those who are on rescue missions.  The Christian radio station I listen to in the mornings have reported that people in Haiti are singing hymns and praying in the streets. Others are calling on Jesus, according to this news report.

Even in the midst of trouble, the people rejoice. This spurs me even more to PRAISE him in song through out the day. This only serves to remind me that without GOD I am nothing. 

This praise challenge has also been a blessing to me. I started with Jeremiah and I ended with Jeremiah, Chapter 3, today:
_Exhortations to repentance. Judah more guilty than Israel. But pardon is promised.  The children of Israel express their sorrow and repentance._

God calls for a repentant heart and sincerity in praise. Renewal of spirit /mind is a progressive thing. So, I continually thank Him for his mercy and grace.


*Songs of Praise:*
Grateful by Hezekiah Walker

Never Would Have Made It by Marvin Sapp

How Great is Our God! by Chris Tomlin

:Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 13, 2010)

I realized today makes the 7th day of our Praise Aloud Challenge. 

There are so many tragedies occurring around the world, and one of them is the devastating earthquake that took place in Haiti. During these times it's not easy to praise the Lord and extend our hands in worship. But this is the time that we need to draw even closer unto the Lord. 

So today I thank God that He is a God of a Breakthrough; He is a great Comforter, Deliverer, Healer, Provider, Protector, Merciful, Loving....

His word is still true and I hope that it abides in our hearts to help love ones, friends, and family get through these difficult times. 

I enjoyed this thread....and I will continue to keep Haiti and the surrounding islands in my prayers.

_Isaiah 43:18-21_
_*18*Remember ye not the former things, neither consider the things of old. _


_*19*Behold, I will do a new thing; now it shall spring forth; shall ye not know it? I will even make a way in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert. _

_*20*The beast of the field shall honour me, the dragons and the owls: because I give waters in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert, to give drink to my people, my chosen. _
_*21*This people have I formed for myself; they shall shew forth my praise. _

This past Sunday I listened to Fred Hammond song _"Blessed"_ on the radio. And that song is still in my spirit. 

During tragedy many of us don't feel blessed. But we have to remember  that we are blessed by knowing Jesus Christ. Our High Priest, our great Intercessor. He is the Lord that can restore and make all things new.

Blessed by Fred Hammond

(Verse 1)
Since thou has walked uprightly
As a light in a dark land
Since thou has placed in thy heart
All the Lord's commands
He's set thee above nations
And cast thine enemies away
He's standing up within thee
So let me hear you say

(Chorus)
We're blessed in the city
We're blessed in the field
We're blessed when we come and when we go
We cast down every stronghold
Sickness and poverty must cease
For the devil is defeated
We are blessed

Chorus)
Blessed, Blessed, Blessed....

(Verse 2)
Thou believesth in God only, and put no confidence in man
Everything that does concern me, you placed in it his hand.

Though a host rise up against thee, to try and spoil the day
They'll rush in one road to harm thee, but they'll flee seven ways.

(Chorus)
We're blessed in the city
We're blessed in the field
We're blessed when we come and when we go
We cast down every stronghold
Sickness and poverty must cease
For the devil is defeated
We are blessed

(Bridge)
We know that God's word
Is clothed in truth and righteousness
We are his children
And with our heart we do confess


Late in the midnight hour God's gonna turn it around
It's gonna work in your favor
Late in the midnight hour God's gonna turn it around
And around , and around, and around....


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 13, 2010)

Laela said:


> *Day 7 - TEHILLAH*
> _This one is the best. It is the combination of singing, shouting, _
> _dancing, clapping and rejoicing before the Lord._
> 
> ...


 
In total agreement. @ the bolded is very uplifiting!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 13, 2010)

PinkPebbles said:


> I realized today makes the 7th day of our Praise Aloud Challenge.
> 
> There are so many tragedies occurring around the world, and one of them is the devastating earthquake that took place in Haiti. During these times it's not easy to praise the Lord and extend our hands in worship. But this is the time that we need to draw even closer unto the Lord.
> 
> ...




To the bolded. I have been keeping up with the Praise with you ladies and I looked at today what Praise was next and I kept on saying the bolded! God is doing a new thing. Praise God.


----------



## Laela (Jan 14, 2010)

May God bless and keep each and every one who have participated in this Praise thread (including those who didn't post). I appreciate your participation. Restoration, renewal and looking forward seems to the theme set today, so I'll run with that. Even in turmoil let us Rejoice!, not out of indifference for what's going on around us, but out of the joy of knowing we serve a Mighty God and that the Church _always _Rises from the Ashes. 

Songs:
Days of Elijah

Let the Church Rise_
God Bless Haiti!_


----------

